# "Super smart" guy trying to get his type right.



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> @_NighTi_, is it just me or does this sound like Fi?


It's Feeling judgment. I'm not sure if it's Fi or Fe.

It's also poor reasoning, because it uses the word "free" to conjure goods and services out of thin air. I'm willing to cut @_LucASS_ a lot of slack on this, however. I'm not going to attribute it to inferior Te or Ti. He's very young and spent his whole life listening to politicians sow gross ignorance of basic economics. It works just fine until you stop to think about the mechanics.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

NighTi said:


> I don't want to talk about coffee. Let's talk about Te.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Si descrtiption is pretty much entierly false, Ni seems very... used. I'm not sure how I would show it though. I often see the logic before I'm able to describe it. 

I do 3D models of machinery in my head, read/listen to abstract math theories untill i get the "Oh!" feeling, and all of a sudden it's just as logical as 1+1=2. That's pretty Ni right?


I'll read the links Tru7h posted. (Is this even a good idéa? It seems descritions like descriptions are useless.)


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

LucASS said:


> The Si descrtiption is pretty much entierly false, Ni seems very... used. I'm not sure how I would show it though. I often see the logic before I'm able to describe it.
> 
> I do 3D models of machinery in my head, read/listen to abstract math theories untill i get the "Oh!" feeling, and all of a sudden it's just as logical as 1+1=2. That's pretty Ni right?
> 
> ...


I recommend doing this one: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html
If you think you're an INTJ, then who are we to stop you?
It's your life after all and if you are right, you are right. If you are wrong, you are wrong.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> @_NighTi_, is it just me or does this sound like Fi?
> 
> Also, I haven't really seen any sign of inferior Se. At least nothing that you've shown.
> 
> ...


Good input. Stuff that also should be added to the "money to work back". 

Yeah, it's really good. So good I never thought about a scenario where paying back money for healthcare would be a problem.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I recommend doing this one: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html
> If you think you're an INTJ, then who are we to stop you?
> It's your life after all and if you are right, you are right. If you are wrong, you are wrong.


I'm here to get inputs about it. I wouldn't like being wrong, but the more I think about it, the more it seems likley. I certanly show a lot more Fi then I thought I did. I don't get the Si thing. I'll just do the questionnaire.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

One nice thing about the "INTJ" explanation is that it doesn't require a dominant/tertiary (Fi/Si) loop. If we eliminate Si and attribute the same statements to Te, then we don't have a dominant/tertiary loop. Instead, we have more normal auxiliary development, challenged by an unusually eager tertiary. It's a simpler theory, more at ease with Occam's Razor.

And I think that @scorpion deserves a shout-out for having thought of this more than 24 hours ago.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

LucASS said:


> Yes, I'm Swedish so there might be some faults in the text


Hah i totally picked up on that when you mentioned being assigned work at an elderly care facility by the municipality. So typical Swedish. 

Anyways you're clearly INTJ. Too much N for ISTJ and too much order and ambition for INTP.

Have you written högskoleprovet yet? I wrote it in the beginning of 2nd year high school and let's just say i didn't care much for my grades afterwards. It really is tailor-made for NTs. We do live in a fantastic country.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

NighTi said:


> One nice thing about the "INTJ" explanation is that it doesn't require a dominant/tertiary (Fi/Si) loop. If we eliminate Si and attribute the same statements to Te, then we don't have a dominant/tertiary loop. Instead, we have more normal auxiliary development, challenged by an unusually eager tertiary. It's a simpler theory, more at ease with Occam's Razor.
> 
> And I think that @_scorpion_ deserves a shout-out for having thought of this more than 24 hours ago.


Could be sarascmic but I shall thank thee anyway. It was just the initial impression I got.


----------



## Mindgamess (Mar 23, 2011)

Changed my mind.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

There might be some repetitions if you have followed throughout the whole thread. You will have to live with that.

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I should probably be asleep, but this one looks like a quick one.

1. Click on this link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbitonti/8439668579/in/explore-2013-02-03 Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

I almost think it looks computer generated. I also came to the conclusion that trying to describe photos seems silly to me. It’s a photo, it’s a simple snapshot of how something looked from a certain perspective at a certain time.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Will we make it in time? What could be wrong? I'd ask the driver if he knew what was wrong. I'd probably just see if it seems to get fixed by the others. If not, I try to come with ideas, like calling someone, or asking if he brought starter cables. Check my phone for closest civilisation/gas station, if it had coverage that is. (We have surprisingly good coverage in Sweden.)

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I wouldn't have went with them if I didn't trust them in the first place. I would however make sure I kept myself somewhat sober, so that I can say no to a drunk driver, or at least refuse to go with them. I wouldn't even consider believing in someone who I don't know, but I tend to do much discussion with my friends, so we are all pretty clear that we would never want to be in a car with a drunk driver.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

How did he come to that conclusion? I ask him for arguments to support his claim.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

In short, I analyse it, and possibly change my beliefs/habits. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

That you own your body. Nobody can force you to get a tattoo, nobody can prohibit you from getting a tattoo. There is no reason for anyone to do so.

But then we remove all laws, right? Not sure about that though, Crimes that have a victim should be punished in a way to repay the victim. Crimes that have no victim (prohibiting tattoos) are not real crime.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a) Open minded to everything. The only reason to not listen to an argument is if you are afraid of being wrong. I love/hate being wrong. Of course it's not a pleasant feeling, but I want to be right, and you can only get "more right" by realising what in your right and wrongs is wrong.

b) I sincerely like myself so much I would probably be too scared to change anything. Maybe a tad better with women, just because I haven't had much success with them. Right now, it's not really a prioritised matter though.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

This all depends. In school I get them all the time. I always listen, get a hunch about it, ask a question, and confirm if my anticipation was right. I get this mostly when trying to figure stuff out. If I get it and I don't have a teacher to ask, I'll try to confirm it through study. Again I'm often correct, but not always.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) Sleeping? Or walking from the buss home. I always get from school completely drained, then I listen to music for 20-30 minutes, and walk home. I feel really refreshed.

b) School? Probably more of the socialising part then the learning part. I don't really "work" for my grades.

10. What do you repress about your outward behaviour or internal thought process when around others? Why?

My thoughts on other people. I like to hear it, I don't understand why some people wouldn't want to hear it. Either someone tells you something that is true. Did you know it? If the answer is yes, then you agree with him. If the answer is no, congratulations, you learned something new about yourself. If it's is false, then the biggest annoyance is that he wasted your time. 

But yeah, I've learned that people aren't really taking criticism the way I do, I hold much back.

I have an ENTJ friend who always is brutally honest with the people he knows. I am just as honest about him. It’s great to hear about how others perceive you, without any lies in an attempt to make you feel good. I always thank him after he tells me something I didn't know.

I hope this clarifies something atleast. Now, I'm off to bed.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Hah i totally picked up on that when you mentioned being assigned work at an elderly care facility by the municipality. So typical Swedish.
> 
> Anyways you're clearly INTJ. Too much N for ISTJ and too much order and ambition for INTP.
> 
> Have you written högskoleprovet yet? I wrote it in the beginning of 2nd year high school and let's just say i didn't care much for my grades afterwards. It really is tailor-made for NTs. We do live in a fantastic country.


I just have to answer this aswell before i go to sleep. No, I haven't, but I just signed up for the next one. I'm guessing that's why I don't care about the grades.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

NighTi said:


> One nice thing about the "INTJ" explanation is that it doesn't require a dominant/tertiary (Fi/Si) loop. If we eliminate Si and attribute the same statements to Te, then we don't have a dominant/tertiary loop. Instead, we have more normal auxiliary development, challenged by an unusually eager tertiary. It's a simpler theory, more at ease with Occam's Razor.
> 
> And I think that @_scorpion_ deserves a shout-out for having thought of this more than 24 hours ago.


Haha! I only saw that thanks to the e-mail. To me the function order (after all of your explanation) seems very accurate to the NiTeFiSe of a INTJ. The only thing missing is that Se, but given the fact that I'm young, and haven't really used Si either - It doesn't necessarily even have to be there.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

LucASS said:


> The only thing missing is that Se


If you're an INTJ, Se is your inferior function. Most theorists I have read attribute a special role to the inferior function. It dwells on the edge between the conscious and the subconscious and acts like a devil. Lenore Thomson says it's a family member that you abandoned on a desert island.

So, it's not like the tertiary which you can develop well later in life. You'll never develop your inferior in any satisfactory way.

Your inferior tends to show up when you're emotionally weak, upset, or off balance. When it does show up, it tends to be loud, obnoxious, and thoroughly out of control. It pushes your exhausted dominant function out of the way and takes its place. Some theorists say that it then grabs your tertiary function and puts it in the auxiliary role, effectively reversing your type. If you're an INTJ (NiTeFiSe), you become a drunken juvenile caricature of an ESFP (SeFiTeNi).


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

NighTi said:


> If you're an INTJ, Se is your inferior function. Most theorists I have read attribute a special role to the inferior function. It dwells on the edge between the conscious and the subconscious and acts like a devil. Lenore Thomson says it's a family member that you abandoned on a desert island.
> 
> So, it's not like the tertiary which you can develop well later in life. You'll never develop your inferior in any satisfactory way.
> 
> Your inferior tends to show up when you're emotionally weak, upset, or off balance. When it does show up, it tends to be loud, obnoxious, and thoroughly out of control. It pushes your exhausted dominant function out of the way and takes its place. Some theorists say that it then grabs your tertiary function and puts it in the auxiliary role, effectively reversing your type.* If you're an INTJ (NiTeFiSe), you become a drunken juvenile caricature of an ESFP (SeFiTeNi)*.



Quite literally if times are hard enough and a liquor store is within walking distance.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

I have only felt really angry once in the last few years. I got pretty loud. I'm quite certain about INTJ now. INTP is missing Fi, ENTJ is... extroverted.

Unless someone gives a new insight from the new questionnaire, but I highly doubt that It's wrong. I guess I could still be ENTJ function wise, but looking at the I/E differences, I'm certainly introverted.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

LucASS said:


> I have only felt really angry once in the last few years. I got pretty loud. I'm quite certain about INTJ now. INTP is missing Fi, ENTJ is... extroverted.
> 
> Unless someone gives a new insight from the new questionnaire, but I highly doubt that It's wrong. I guess I could still be ENTJ function wise, but looking at the I/E differences, I'm certainly introverted.


What does inferior Se mean to you? How is it expressed?


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

My gut says INTJ. 

For some really weird reason, I hunched you were a Swede before you had mentioned it :shocked:. 

Välkommen till PerC


----------



## discoriver (Jan 9, 2013)

I know you've already settled, but there are a couple things I wanted to share.

INTJ is the type that has been the most prevalent around me in my life. My mother is an INTJ. My partner is an INTJ. A large number of my Engineering classmates in college were INTJ. I am an INFJ who presents as an INTJ on many of those crappy type tests precisely, I think, because the INTJ view is what I've been most exposed to.

My opinion of everything you've said is that it screams INTJ at me. Everything about it just sounds like my personal experiences with INTJ. All of it. But for specifics, here are a couple of the parts that really amuse me:



LucASS said:


> I'm more intelligent than the average person, I seem to have a way of understanding all theoretical concepts without even trying.


This seems like confidence that could come off as arrogance. I'm routinely blown away by how confident INTJs appear. This quote could have come from any of them that I know.



LucASS said:


> I wouldn't like it if I began blaming my actions on emotions. That's weak. If you can't control yourself you really should try to fix that.


Why just a day or two ago, my partner said to me, "Emotions are a choice." I told him that was a very common mindset for his INTJ type. I've also read somewhere that INTJs will consider the validity of an emotion before allowing it to progress. 



LucASS said:


> If someone I know well compliments me, I always answer with I know, because I do


Again, heard this from the mouths of so many INTJs. Compliments get an "I know." Hell, I've even started saying it myself because I'm so used to it. Although I actually feel very flippant when I respond that way, and maybe I just want to appear as self-possessed as they do.

Obviously my impression is based on anecdotal evidence. I just thought you might be amused.


----------



## LucASS (Jan 28, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> What does inferior Se mean to you? How is it expressed?


I think it could be very useful, I wish I used it more. But I don't see myself using it though. The theory about using it unconsciously could be true, I sometimes notice stuff that others don't, even if it's more often the other way around. 



Lunarprox said:


> For some really weird reason, I hunched you were a Swede before you had mentioned it :shocked:.
> 
> Välkommen till PerC


Even before the municipality job assigning?

Tackar.



discoriver said:


> This seems like confidence that could come off as arrogance. I'm routinely blown away by how confident INTJs appear. This quote could have come from any of them that I know.


Hmm, I wonder how often I actually do that without noticing it. I'm sometimes told, and they have to explain what and why they think I'm arrogant. I'm always confused, since it's often the person who asked me who thinks I'm arrogant, but I'll just thank them for the input, and try to avoid it. Being better than someone else is a death sin here in Sweden, kind of like the stereotypical Canada I guess.



discoriver said:


> Why just a day or two ago, my partner said to me, "Emotions are a choice." I told him that was a very common mindset for his INTJ type. I've also read somewhere that INTJs will consider the validity of an emotion before allowing it to progress.


That makes sense. I think showing emotions is a choice, but I wouldn't be able to create emotions on demand, so in that way it's not entirely a choice. I do consider the validity of them before letting them continue to exist. If it weren't for MBTI, I'd still go around thinking everyone did this. It's only natural, to me.



discoriver said:


> Again, heard this from the mouths of so many INTJs. Compliments get an "I know." Hell, I've even started saying it myself because I'm so used to it. Although I actually feel very flippant when I respond that way, and maybe I just want to appear as self-possessed as they do.


It feels very unnatural and forced to thank someone for saying something that you obviously already knew. I still do it in public, people get so offended for some reason.



discoriver said:


> Obviously my impression is based on anecdotal evidence. I just thought you might be amused.


Thank you, I was amused.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

LucASS said:


> I think it could be very useful, I wish I used it more. But I don't see myself using it though. The theory about using it unconsciously could be true, I sometimes notice stuff that others don't, even if it's more often the other way around.


Actually, the inferior is quite conscious, the inferior eruptions aren't always however. You didn't answer my first question as intended. What do you think inferior Se means, as in "describe how it is expressed".

But whatever, if you think that you're an INTJ then it's not my problem anymore.


----------

